# Spray paint mask



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Proper respirator with organic cartridges will filter better and probably cost less in the long run.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree. That mask is for latex paint--- not oil based. I use the disposable ones over my PBA filters, otherwise they clog right away... and expensive to replace.

Gary


----------

